# My Manuscript was Accepted by Book Publisher



## 1stvermont (Sep 28, 2021)

I got news today that my manuscript was accepted by the publisher so I am a bit more than excited.


----------



## Starbrow (Sep 28, 2021)

Congratulations! When will it be out?


----------



## Licky Linguist (Sep 29, 2021)

Congrats!!


----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 29, 2021)

Thanks. It should be out late spring-early summer next year.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 29, 2021)

That's amazing, definitely let us know when we can buy it!


----------



## Elthir (Sep 29, 2021)

Congrats 1stvermont!


----------



## Alcuin (Sep 30, 2021)

Congratulations, 1stvermont!! What is your topic?


----------



## Hisoka Morrow (Sep 30, 2021)




----------



## 1stvermont (Sep 30, 2021)

Alcuin said:


> Congratulations, 1stvermont!! What is your topic?



Tolkien. The title is "The Road goes ever On and On- a new Perspective on J.R.R Tolkien and Middle-earth"


----------



## ArnorianRanger (Oct 1, 2021)

Congratulations, that's great news!

The road goes ever ever on is one of my favorite poems of all time; needless to say your manuscript sounds quite intriguing!

Thanks,

Arthroverts


----------



## Mathias (Oct 11, 2022)

Hello, from France, I am extremely interested in this manuscript project. Will you keep us posted here?


----------



## Deimos (Oct 11, 2022)

1stvermont said:


> Tolkien. The title is "The Road goes ever On and On- a new Perspective on J.R.R Tolkien and Middle-earth"


What publisher?


----------



## 1stvermont (Oct 12, 2022)

Mathias said:


> Hello, from France, I am extremely interested in this manuscript project. Will you keep us posted here?



Will do.


----------



## 1stvermont (Oct 13, 2022)

Deimos said:


> What publisher?



Christian Faith Publishing out of Pennsylvania.


----------

